# Two cameras: What would you pay?



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

Saw an ad on my local Craigslist for two "vintage" cameras--there was no picture, and just a "make an offer" statement.  I emailed and asked for pictures and descriptions.

One is a Weltaflex, 1958 model. The other is a Kodak Tourist camera.
I probably wouldn't USE them, just put them in the "interesting cameras" collection. So, it doesn't matter to me whether they work or not.

Anyway...in both pictures, the cameras are very dirty, which leads me to believe they were not stored well, meaning who knows what could be wrong with them.

I emailed him and told him that they didn't look like they were in great condition and offered him $40 for both of them.  He replied back that they were "just" dusty and that doesn't affect the value AT ALL. He wants $75 for them.

I'm interested in what others think? Are they worth pursuing? Is he justified in looking for $75, given their apparent condition?

Weltaflex:



 

Kodak:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2015)

I would have offered $20


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 31, 2015)

If they were in decent working shape ... maybe $60 - $70, but those prices aren't at a bargain level. Hold pat, or go up to $50 max.  Tell him no to $75 and that you're not going anywhere, so if he doesn't get any other offers to give you a call.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> If they were in decent working shape ... maybe $60 - $70, but those prices aren't at a bargain level. Hold pat, or go up to $50 max.  Tell him no to $75 and that you're not going anywhere, so if he doesn't get any other offers to give you a call.



Thanks to BOTH Gary and Gary. Lol.

That was pretty much what I was thinking, just wanted some confirmation that I wasn't missing something here.  I think I'm just going to hold pat--because really, if I don't get them for $40, it won't really bug me that much.  On the other hand, if he can actually convince someone to give him more than that for them, then kudos to him!


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2015)

gsgary said:


> I would have offered $20



Overpriced at that!

$10, just cause that are old doesn't make them valuable.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I would have offered $20
> ...



Well, I offered $40, not based on what I believe they are "worth" in a resale sense, but based on the fact that for $20 each, they'd make a neat addition to my collection.

But yeah, they are probably not WORTH much at all, given their condition. This guy is going off of some I think he's seen on Ebay that are going for $75-100 just for one of them--but those are in really great condition, whereas his look like they've just been sitting in an attic or a garage for the last 40 years.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 31, 2015)

A clean working Kodak Tourist would be worth about $20 ... the Weltaflex would be about $50 ... so I think your price is good based on the crappy images that are trying to hide something ... and I would assume the seller does not know much about the cameras to know if everything is working.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 31, 2015)

That Kodak looks pretty crappy, I don't know if it's just dust or if it could be some rust? (on the knob to the left) Top edge of the black painted metal looks like some of it's scraped off and I wonder if the leatherette is buckling.

The Welta looks OK from what you can see but it being in the case, who knows. Of course some people like to do some fixing up, if you're so inclined... if it is just dust (and a heavy coating of it! lol) then they could probably be cleaned up for display. The condition for me would keep the value pretty low and $40 might be pushing it,  I wouldn't go a nickel higher.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2015)

you interested in a Polaroid 900 electric eye land camera Sharon?
interestingly enough, i have a couple of them...pretty much mint condition. 
I would gladly send you one of them. i even have a bunch of spare flash bulbs for the adjustable accessory flash.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> you interested in a Polaroid 900 electric eye land camera Sharon?
> interestingly enough, i have a couple of them...pretty much mint condition.
> I would gladly send you one of them. i even have a bunch of spare flash bulbs for the adjustable accessory flash.



Cool! I'll post my reply in your thread.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

I say save your dough and I have so many old cameras it is not funny.


----------



## xenskhe (Feb 26, 2016)

sm4him said:


> Well, I offered $40, not based on what I believe they are "worth" in a resale sense, but based on the fact that for $20 each, they'd make a neat addition to my collection.


Yea, I thought $20-30. They look a bit ropey though.


----------

